# First and second 2010 carvings



## chainsawcarver (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi all I'm new in this forum and I'm a part time chainsaw carver these are the first carvings of this Year .


----------



## lumberjackchef (Jan 5, 2010)

Very NiceGood to see more carvers joining the site. Do you compete? I have thought of entering into a competition. But I'm having trouble finding any to enter locally. How long have you been carving?


----------



## chainsawcarver (Jan 5, 2010)

I started to carve in september 2005 , before I only repair chainsaws , the first chainsaw carving event of the year is Ridgway Rendezvous
http://www.chainsawrendezvous.org/html/s01_home/home.asp


----------



## lumberjackchef (Jan 5, 2010)

That Eagle looks very nice with the contrast between the sap and heartwoods. Is it black walnut? 

I have stumbled onto that site you mentioned before. Are you planning on making the trip over to the Vous?


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jan 5, 2010)

*Nice work!!!!*

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## 68MUDSTUD (Jan 6, 2010)

Sweet! I dig it!


----------



## yodayoda (Jan 6, 2010)

Holy ####,thats cool


----------



## deeker (Jan 6, 2010)

Great carvings!!!!

Welcome to the site!!


----------



## carvinmark (Jan 6, 2010)

Very nice Eagle.


----------



## chainsawcarver (Jan 6, 2010)

lumberjackchef said:


> That Eagle looks very nice with the contrast between the sap and heartwoods. Is it black walnut?
> 
> I have stumbled onto that site you mentioned before. Are you planning on making the trip over to the Vous?



I think to jump the Vous this Year I hope to go at Toei Japan.


----------



## carvinmark (Jan 10, 2010)

Good luck with that, hope you do well.


----------



## MostShady1 (Feb 14, 2010)

that eagle is beautiful!!!

I'm just starting to get into the carvings. Any advice?


----------



## TreeTarget (Mar 4, 2010)

*In flight...*

That is a great eagle...the hand is pretty cool, but creapy. I especially like the size of the eagle, as well as the colouring...post some more...


----------



## chainsawcarver (Mar 5, 2010)

This is another version of eagle with the same wood


----------



## NEP (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi Flavio

Nice work as usual.

will I see you in UK this year?


----------



## chainsawcarver (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi Niels it's fine to hear you , it's possible for Uk I'm waiting for an answer...


----------



## NEP (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm in this year. I hope to see you. Good luck.


----------

